# Hello All



## TheSeraph (Apr 12, 2007)

Just thought I would drop in and say hello to everyone. I'm new here. I'm just looking to gain more information and knowledge of the martial arts. Thanks and have a good day.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the site.  Enjoy.


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT ... enjoy!


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## HG1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello & welcome.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 12, 2007)

This is a good site to come to if you are looking for knowledge & info.
Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Tames D (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## TheSeraph (Apr 13, 2007)

Thank you all for your hospitality. I will see you around the forums.


----------



## Drac (Apr 13, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 13, 2007)

Hiya :wavey: and welcome to MT


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 13, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy...


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!  There are plenty of knowledgeable, so post to your hearts desire!


----------



## exile (Apr 22, 2007)

Good to have you with us, ThS. As people have said, this is a great site to come to for information; but it's also a place to interact with a large number of genuinely nice peoplekind of an oasis of friendliness and good will in the discussion-board desert!


----------



## Langenschwert (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

